# links2 - polskie znaki

## Gregorio99

Może ma ktoś pomysł jak ustawić polskie znaki w przeglądarce links2? W normalny sposób czyli

```
ustawienia --> polskie znaki
```

nic z tego nie wychodzi - polskie literki zamienia mi na prostokąciki.

----------

## SlashBeast

Kodowanie w konsoli jakie masz?

----------

## Gregorio99

 *Quote:*   

> lat2-10

 

----------

## soban_

wszedzie masz znaki polskie poprawnie, pomijajac links2?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie pytam o font a o kodowanie. UTF8 czy jestes moze hardcorem z ISO88592? Jak utf8 to sprawdz czy masz flage unicode dla links2 wlaczona (najlepiej globalnei) i nls.

----------

## soban_

Daj wynik:

```
locale
```

----------

